# Seasonal Work in South Africa



## dmalooly (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm an American currently living in the Washington DC area with a BS in plant science. I work for the National Park Service here in the USA, but my job is only seasonal which leaves me with 6 months of the year with very little to do except work part time in jobs unrelated to my field. To apply for a 12 month position with the Park Service in this country I need to accumulate a certain amount of time on the job but it takes a few seasons to do this. 

Anyway, I was just wondering how easy it is to obtain seasonal work in South Africa. Are there many restrictions in place that prevent foreigners from obtaining work or is this relatively common as it is in the united states? I'd like to find work in the agricultural industry or in greenhouse production, but really I'd be willing to take any job. 

Also, if anyone knows any place on the web that would be a good place to start my search I'd appreciate it. It's hard to tell which sites are just legitimate and which are not.

thanks a lot!
-Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi

Unfortunately, "seasonal work" is reserved for fruit pickers etc, i.e. unskilled labor. If you wish to work in South Africa, you will need to apply for a "proper" work permit. 

I would suggest using goolge to find positions within South Africa in your field. I work in the immigration industry, and have not come across any recrtuiment website that would be helpful in your field. But I do no know that there are some organisations that may be interested. But these do not post positions on official recruitment sites.


----------

